# Which type of alien would you like to live amongst?



## Mighty mouse (Apr 14, 2007)

Telpaths? long lived but slow moving reptiles, birds with brains?
On balance I think no biological ones just an android culture built to serve, bliss


----------



## Pyan (Apr 14, 2007)

Not telepaths, anyway -  I prefer to keep my thoughts private, thank you!

I don't thick I could live for long among aliens, anyway - certainly not as the only human - I think I'd miss the rest of the human race too much.


----------



## Talysia (Apr 14, 2007)

If I had to live with any kind of alien creature, then it would have to be the fire lizards that inhabited Pern when the settlers arrived in Anne McCaffrey's Dragonriders of Pern series.  I'd be quite happy living with alien animals/creatures, as long as there were a couple of other humans around.


----------



## Mighty mouse (Apr 14, 2007)

I always thought first contact would be exclusively conducted through telepaths to avoid misunderstanding.

To live amongst them for me would depend whether it was exclusive to them or if I could be taught or have gene therapy to acquire it. 
If exclusive perhaps not although I would fear the sheer alieness of a very different mind more than a lack of privacy. But then if you could acquire knowledge of science almost instantly by the mechanism ..

If an evolved characteristic, say it began with a general sense of  'feeling' about general mood then developed to be say an awareness of that an individual was thinking about you to say an ability, like sight to focus, on thoughts, then it may only operate, like quantum entanglement, between involved people. 
A new twist on love.


----------



## Dr. Atomic (Apr 16, 2007)

The kind of alien that wouldn't see me as a snack...


----------



## GiantGreenBean (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd live with giant eyestalked snail people maybe, no wait, the cat people from planet Lyra they're very friendly, have good food, their females are beautiful, and they all have
blonde hair.


----------



## Nikitta (Apr 19, 2007)

Feline humaniods who can turn me into a feline humaoid too. That's what I want.

Friendly (but far from defenseless) telephatic feline humaniods. Yes!
I want to become one of them!


Why not?!

Edit: No one said that I had to be logical about it or even consistent with the laws of physics   They can *so* do it!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Apr 19, 2007)

The Daleks!

I think I'd fit in quite well...

_Ex-ter-min-ate!!_


----------



## Anomaly (Apr 22, 2007)

I suppose aliens as close as possible to us humans. More technologically advanced. Hard to live amongst slimy snail critters. No matter how intelligent.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Apr 22, 2007)

Friendly ones


----------



## HoopyFrood (Apr 22, 2007)

Now, where's the fun in that? You want to join with those that prowl the universe, destroying as they go! I may have said it before, I forget D) ..._EXTERMINATE!_


----------



## The Ace (Apr 22, 2007)

The Lani


----------



## Dave (Apr 23, 2007)

Tribbles anyone?.... (as long as you aren't a Klingon!)

They're furry, they're warm, they make a soothing sound.

But I'd settle for anything peaceful and communicative.


----------



## snigwisp (Apr 25, 2007)

I suppose i could find life in the Q continuum quite amicable.


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually, I've found living amoungst humans quite informative – but I wouldn't want it to go on indefinitely.


----------



## The Ace (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Chris, I've been waiting for someone to say that.


----------



## manephelien (Apr 26, 2007)

Babylon 5. Lots of humans and different types of cool aliens.


----------



## Nesacat (Apr 26, 2007)

Some days it feels as if I already am and I am sure they feel the same way about me too.


----------



## Gothic_Angelica (May 13, 2007)

babylon 5


----------



## fantasy noob (May 15, 2007)

if i had to choose prolly the piersons pupeteers or the mars attcks aliens those guys have a sense of humour


----------



## ScottSF (May 22, 2007)

I would feel the most comfortable and safe among wookies.  I also like the idea of living in giant trees.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 23, 2007)

k im not a expert or anything but dont ewaks live in the trees not wookies


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 23, 2007)

I think a wookie can live wherever they want....

Since technologically advanced does not necessarily mean philosophically or _humanitarianly _advanced (as we know from Star Wars, Star Trek, ect) 

I would want to live with aliens that are nice and chill like Yoda or from the movie Contact (even though it is brief, it is a pretty image).


----------



## Tabasco (May 26, 2007)

I'd say the Sithi from Memory, Sorrow and Thorn. Wake up, walk around, eat, play games, sleep, repeat... I can dig that.

And I do remember hearing somewhere that Return of the Jedi's planetary scenes were supposed to be on the Wookie homeworld (where, according to the books, they live in trees), but tall actors were in short supply, so Lucas made a play on the Wookie name, invented Ewoks, and hired midgets. Not sure of the validity.


----------

